# green spot algae



## hixy (23 Apr 2008)

Hello folks i seem to be having a little bit of trouble with green spot algae.my tank is 300ltrs and has an ehiem 2080 plus juwel jumbo filter the lights are 216 watts and are on for 9 hours a day my fert regime is this

3X per week 1 teaspoon KNO3
3X per week 1/4 teaspoon KH2PO4
1X per week (on water changes day) 2 or 3 teaspoons MgSO4 (Epsom Salts)
2X per week 1/4 teaspoon Trace Element Mix or 20 ml TPN
I am also using presurized co2 
i change 50% water once a week 

thanks hixy


----------



## Themuleous (23 Apr 2008)

It seems to me that GSA is probably the trickiest algae to deal with.  I struggle with it too.  Clive suggested to me upping the PO4 dosing (I'm now adding 5ppm 3x per week) and increasing flow.

If you don't have loaches, nertie snails are great and controlling it.

Sam


----------



## Ray (23 Apr 2008)

Also check your flow and CO2 levels - poor CO2 can also cause GSA - you are using a 4DKH drop checker to measure your CO2?

I've got a plague at the moment in my low tech tank - my own fault, I cut back TPN+ dosing by 50% to the dose on the bottle and now its everywhere     Also I might have slightly too much light and hence not enough CO2 for Easycarbo alone.

GSA is the hardest to get rid of, even Amano gets it although I should be careful or Clive will jump in to say he doesn't


----------



## hixy (23 Apr 2008)

thanks for your replys i am using a drop checker and that says co2 is fine does excel do anything for it or  should i go back to more water changes.

thanks hixy


----------



## milla (23 Apr 2008)

low phosphate levels and poor co2 can cause green spot algae in EI tanks.
Been working on this in my tank for the last month or so and am just starting to see results.
I have had to improve circulation in the lower levels by going back to using spray bars and increased PO4 levels to 4x normal EI levels.  
I suggest doubling your PO4 dosing levels and see how that goes for a couple of weeks, if you see a slight improvement i.e reduction in levels of new algae continue with it or increase dosage again till you see results.  Remember their is no quick fix with green spot its a pain to iradicate.


----------



## hixy (23 Apr 2008)

milla said:
			
		

> low phosphate levels and poor co2 can cause green spot algae in EI tanks.
> Been working on this in my tank for the last month or so and am just starting to see results.
> I have had to improve circulation in the lower levels by going back to using spray bars and increased PO4 levels to 4x normal EI levels.
> I suggest doubling your PO4 dosing levels and see how that goes for a couple of weeks, if you see a slight improvement i.e reduction in levels of new algae continue with it or increase dosage again till you see results.  Remember their is no quick fix with green spot its a pain to iradicate.




thank you milla will give it a try


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Apr 2008)

Yep, I concur completely with milla on this. It doesn't disappear overnight though.

Cheers,


----------



## beeky (25 Apr 2008)

I'd just thought I'd mention something that occurred to me a while ago. There seems to be a lot of "I keep getting a little algae X in my tank, what am I doing wrong?" type questions around and it occurred to me that some algae is completely normal and natural. Obviously I'm not talking about a plague of BGA but some algae, IMO, is bound to appear, otherwise algae eaters such as shrimps, nerites and ottos wouldn't exist. The trick is to discourage it as much as you can.


----------

